

Are you thinking long term enough? - bevenky
http://www.xeniosblog.com/post/78372686746/are-you-thinking-long-term-enough

======
a3voices
If you think long term enough, investments don't matter at all, because you'll
be dead. On an even longer term, entropy will reduce the universe to
nothingness.

In the big scheme of things, it's all just a silly game.

